

IPhone was first, but so was Motorola - soheilpro
http://ries.typepad.com/ries_blog/2013/09/iphone-was-first-but-so-was-motorola.html

======
taproot
I still have no idea why they went with this C thing. Why would you not just
release a 5 and a 5S at the same time? It would have the same effect without
all the negative connotations. Nobody wants to be cheap - but everybody wants
a deal. If they really just need a new second gen letter they could have just
gone with almost any other letter. "i" perhaps..

~~~
pedalpete
I think they were going for 'color' from what I understand, it's pretty
similar to the 5, but with color. Is the price really much different from the
5.

Essentially, they've stuck with the same model they had previously, of
discounting the older model, and introducing a new model at the same price
point the older model had, but this time they gave the older model a colored
back.

So they really should have stuck with iPhone 5 (which is now available in
colors) and iPhone5s, might have been less confusing than the idea of a now
'cheap' iPhone, and 'c' I think is being recognized as 'cheap' rather than
'color'.

